# Trout and panfish guys, any interest in ultralight baitcast setups?



## 6thMichCav

Very interesting!

I was a lifelong spinning reel guy until 1996, when I just got bored and bought an Abu C3 and a Quantum CX400. I figured I wanted to try a “classic” reel along with one with magnetic drag, etc. Those reels were used to throw crankbaits and spoons for smallmouth in a wide-open river setting. They worked well and eliminated the line twist issues that spinning rods have with level-retrieve baits. 

Fast forward to 2010. I was bored again and looking for cheap baitcasters. Over a period of two years I picked up about 30 used models on EBay, primarily Abu Ultra Mags from the 80’s, but also several Shimano, Daiwa, and a smattering of others. You get good at disassembly, cleaning, and lube after maintaining 30+ reels. Some were dogs, but most were excellent. 

I now prefer a baitcaster for open water fishing with baits over 1/4 ounce. However, for small streams with a lot of brush or using lured under 1/4 ounce, I still use a spinning reel. If I found a way to underhand slingshot a spinner into a one-foot opening less than two feet high with no back cast with a baitcaster, I would be all over it. 

I read this and thought of Robert Traver’s classic books complaining abou “lobbing gobs of crawlers with a winch” and smiled.


----------



## tincanary

6thMichCav said:


> If I found a way to underhand slingshot a spinner into a one-foot opening less than two feet high with no back cast with a baitcaster, I would be all over it.


This is exactly what's referred to as pitching. There's no back cast when pitching, it's a motion done with the arm from your elbow to wrist, super precise. Here's a good video all about it


----------



## 6thMichCav

tincanary said:


> This is exactly what's referred to as pitching. There's no back cast when pitching, it's a motion done with the arm from your elbow to wrist, super precise. Here's a good video all about it


I understand baitcast pitching. The video example is a definite no-go. I’m talking about being nose-to-nose with the water and being able to flip a bait down a 1 foot window with minimal rod movement. 

if you have a video of that, I would be happy to take some notes.


----------



## tincanary

6thMichCav said:


> I understand baitcast pitching. The video example is a definite no-go. I’m talking about being nose-to-nose with the water and being able to flip a bait down a 1 foot window with minimal rod movement.
> 
> if you have a video of that, I would be happy to take some notes.


Ahh I understand now. I don't think the mechanics of a baitcast reel make it easy to slingshot a bait like you can with a spinner. I've done it, but it does take considerable coordination. You have to release the spool as soon as you see your bait in front of the rod tip. A good braking system is essential to this with a baitcaster, something like a Daiwa Magforce Z or Shimano DC braking system would be most ideal.


----------



## tincanary

Got my Lamiglas X11 7' UL casting rod the other day. What a light piece, put it on the scale and it was 4oz on the dot. Now I'm just waiting on the spool for my Fuego CT.


----------



## piketroller

tincanary said:


> Got my Lamiglas X11 7' UL casting rod the other day. What a light piece, put it on the scale and it was 4oz on the dot. Now I'm just waiting on the spool for my Fuego CT.
> 
> View attachment 487827
> View attachment 487829


Funniest looking Abu I’ve ever seen.


----------



## jd4223

I have the Mitchell Spidermite baitcast reel spooled with 4lb test line. When I first bought it I had trouble finding an ultralight bait cast rod of any long length. Now they're every where at a descent price.


----------



## tincanary

piketroller said:


> Funniest looking Abu I’ve ever seen.


A couple years back when I first got this idea, I was going to use a 4500. Problem is there's only one manufacturer of an ultralight spool for it and that runs $100+. I could've done a 1500C or 2500C, but those spools are even more.


----------



## Treven

That Lamiglas and Fuego CT project you have there would make a nice walleye casting crankbait set-up, too.

Tossing spinners and spoons for trout would be perfection! You could even extend your drift with the smaller trout presentations, just like the big-boy casting outfits for salmon/steelhead (more west coast hardware style). Slick!


----------



## tincanary

Treven said:


> You could even extend your drift with the smaller trout presentations, just like the big-boy casting outfits for salmon/steelhead (more west coast hardware style). Slick!


That was my main intent, drifting brookies, bows, and browns like I do their bigger cousins. I had the reel on the water yesterday and it casts beautifully, not with the new Lamiglas 7' though as I don't have the finesse spool for it yet. I had it on my 8'6" M Lami, I was throwing hardware like a champ. There was a little learning curve on my part, not used to a baitcaster that doesn't rely on spool tension.


----------



## tincanary

jd4223 said:


> I have the Mitchell Spidermite baitcast reel spooled with 4lb test line. When I first bought it I had trouble finding an ultralight bait cast rod of any long length. Now they're every where at a descent price.


They're still kind of hard to come by. Aside from the Lamiglas offering, Shakespeare, St Croix, Shimano, and Bass Pro all make some sort of UL casting rod. The Japanese market has the most, but many of those cost good money. Then there are the Chinese brands such as Kuying and Ace Hawk that are far cheaper than the JDM rods but have also developed a following of sorts. I do have one of the Ace Hawk rods on the way just to try. It was cheap enough and seems to be a pretty reputable rod going by what I've seen on other forums as well as YouTube. For $35, I'll try it out. Worst case I let my wife use it for soaking bait.


----------



## tincanary

My Ace Hawk CU Double finally arrived, what a nice rod. It came with 2 tips, a moderate fast light and fast ultralight. The light tip is for 1/16 to 3/16 and the UL tip for 1/64 to 1/8oz. Now I'm just waiting on the spool for my Fuego before I can put this rig in action.


----------



## Rasputin

I have been thinking about the possibility of a baitcaster that can cast lighter baits for some time. I would be very interested in having you set something up for me, or a recommendation of what to buy. Thanks


----------



## tincanary

Rasputin said:


> I have been thinking about the possibility of a baitcaster that can cast lighter baits for some time. I would be very interested in having you set something up for me, or a recommendation of what to buy. Thanks


There are a couple reels on the shelves right now that will cast down to 1/16oz, the Tatula SV TW and Shimano Curado 70. The Curado requires a more educated thumb due to the centrifugal brake, but the Tatula SV has the Magforce Z brake which is super user friendly. Both run in the neighborhood of $200, but you can often find them a good amount cheaper on eBay.


----------



## Rasputin

tincanary said:


> There are a couple reels on the shelves right now that will cast down to 1/16oz, the Tatula SV TW and Shimano Curado 70. The Curado requires a more educated thumb due to the centrifugal brake, but the Tatula SV has the Magforce Z brake which is super user friendly. Both run in the neighborhood of $200, but you can often find them a good amount cheaper on eBay.


Awesome, that's what I was looking for. Thanks. Once I buy one, do I need to have you tune it ?


----------



## tincanary

Rasputin said:


> Awesome, that's what I was looking for. Thanks. Once I buy one, do I need to have you tune it ?


You could, but I'd suggest using it a year before you do so. A tuned reel is a different animal than one from the factory and in some cases can be harder to get used to. Get comfy with your new reel first and once familiar, then get ahold of me if you want more performance out of it. I'll say this up front, Daiwa does a knockout job lubricating their reels out of the factory. Nothing is overdone, just the right amounts of grease and they seem to use good oil in the bearings. Shimano and the Pure Fishing brands way overdo it.


----------



## Rasputin

There are 3 choices for gear ratio in that reel, 8.3, 7.3 or 6.3 to 1. Which one makes the most sense for using lighter baits?


----------



## tincanary

Rasputin said:


> There are 3 choices for gear ratio in that reel, 8.3, 7.3 or 6.3 to 1. Which one makes the most sense for using lighter baits?


What type of baits do you plan on throwing? My Fuego CT is 8.1, will be used mostly for 1/8oz and under spinners and cranks.


----------



## Rasputin

small crank baits mostly


----------



## tincanary

Rasputin said:


> small crank baits mostly


I'd probably lean towards the 7.3, then you will have a happy medium. If you haven't considered it, change your baits over to single hook. Makes them easier to remove and they don't get snagged as much. Here's some I did.

Spoons and spinners have #6 Siwash hooks and the Rapalas have #6 single inline hooks. I got the inline hooks from Finesse Fishing. These are all 1/8oz. On 1/16oz I run #8.


----------

